# Typische Frage: Welches Netzteil brauche ich ?



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe leude,

ich wollte mal fragen welche oder ein wie starkes Netzteil ich brauche, den ich bau mir zurzeit einen pc zusammen und bin davon ausgegangen ein 600 Watt Netzteil zu brauchen...

in den pc kommt eine *Nvidia GTX 560Ti, Asus Sabertooth Mainbord 1155, intel core i7/i5, 500-1TB Speicher, und 8GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher **sowie ein belibiges Laufwerk*.
Und natürlich möchte ich meinen PC in ein paar monaten noch nachrüsten, deshalb schätze ich das ein 600 Watt-Netzteil angebracht sein könnte....

wenn möglich sollte dies unter 100 Euro kosten
vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja welche empfehlen ;DD

ps. ich verwechsel keine schrauben ^^


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Ein Be Quiet Straightpower E8 480W oder ein FSP Aurum Gold 500W reichen dicke aus.


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

okay, 

ich hab vergessen das ich noch 3 gehäuselüfter habe die ich alle gerne auch benutzten würde...
kann ich die bei denen alle anstecken oder wie läuft das ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juli 2011)

Die Lüfter kannst du ans Mobo anstecken!


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

sehe aber keine ansteckplätze für die dinger


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juli 2011)

Ein gutes 500/550W Netzteil reicht allemal (genau genommen reichen auch 450).

Zum Vergleich, mein System i7 860@3,36GHz / HD5850@stock / 8GB RAM / Laing DDC / 3 Phobya G14 / 4 Noiseblocker PL1 / 1 LED band / SSD / DVD Laufwerk verbraucht unter Vollast (prime und furmark) ~280W - welbst wenn ich die Graka übertakte und auch den Prozessor etwas weiter hochziehe, werde ich nicht über 400W hinauskommen.

Ich empfehle Be Quiet Straight Power E8 450/480CM/ 550W (CM mit Kabelmanagement) -> um auf NUmmer sicher zu gehen, greifst du zur 500/550W Ausführung.
Alternativ kann ich dir das Enermax Pro/Modu 87+ mit 500W ans Herz legen.
Dies sind alles leise, aber auch recht teure Netzteile (ausgenommen die BQ Serie).

Günstig, aber nicht so leise sind dann XFX Core 450/550, Antec High Current Gamer 520

Gibt noch ein paar mehr, will aber nicht schon alles vorgreifen - meine Favoriten sind die E8


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hab einen auf sie schnelle nicht gefunden, aber es müssten die hier sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

okay schonmal danke, die frage wegen dem netzteil wäre geklärt...

ich denke mal man merkt das ich nicht der totale computerfachmann bin ^^
deshalb hab ich auch bedenke ob ich wirklich fragen soll , wo die lüfter angeschlossen werden, da die dinger nich aufs MB passen, dann gäbe es ja immer noch das netzeil oder ?

nö, meine lüfter passen nicht auf die steckplätze ^^ aber drotzdem danke


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Juli 2011)

Ich rate zu diesem:
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Reicht für das System und OC ohne ende aus. Warum nicht das 480W? Weil das 580W nur 10€ mehr kostet und du nen bisschen mehr Luft für oc hast


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juli 2011)

Was für Anschlüsse haben denn deine Lüfter?
Kannst du mal ein Bild machen?


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
wenn du deine Lüfter an das Netzteil anschließen willst, musst du als erstes schauen, welchen Anschluss sie haben. Wenn sie so einen Anschluss haben, passen sie nicht direkt ans NT. Dann brauchst du einen 3 Pin auf Molex Adapter.
MfG Koyote


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




diesen stecker, und noch so einen ähnliche daran, der aber kaum aufs mainbord passen würde ;D


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Dann geht es direkt ans NT.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juli 2011)

OK, die musst du ans Netzteil anschließen, wobei die von Koyote geziegten eigentlich üblich sind!


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

tieger schrieb:
			
		

> diesen stecker, und noch so einen ähnliche daran, der aber kaum aufs mainbord passen würde ;D



Das ist ein Molex. Den kannst du direkt ans Netzteil anschließen.

Edit: 3 Mann fast gleichzeitig


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> OK, die musst du ans Netzteil anschließen, wobei die von Koyote geziegten eigentlich üblich sind!


 Naja, also zumindest bei Lüftern, die beim Gehäuse mitgeliefert werden, machen die Hersteller es oft so, dass sie alle Molexstecker von den ganzen Lüftern hintereinander stecken lassen und somit braucht man nur einen Molex für mehrere Lüfter. Ich denke du weißt was ich meine.


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

okay, also die mitgeliferten lüfter sind alle einzelnd, also hab ich insgesamt 3x mal diese Stecker , hat das netzteil wirklich so viele steckplätze für diese teile...


...und wo wir grade bei den steckern sind , gibt es eine art verlängerung für die dinger, weil eins davon zukurz ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juli 2011)

Frag im Elektrohandel deiner Wahl nach einer Molex-Verlägerung!
Und das Netzteil sollte eigentlich genug Stecker haben!


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

aber dieser lüfter ist eh nich wichtig weil der einfach zu klein is und ich ihn ersetzern werde ^^, ach und 

ich werd mal schauen


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Hier z.B. eine Verlängerung und damit [verlängert logischer Weise auch automatisch]  kannst du aus einem Molex am NT zwei machen. Also 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

geil , wusste garnet das das überhaupt geht xD vielen dank, als muss ich mir keine sorgen um verfügbare steckplätze machen , GEIL


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Aber nicht gleich 10 000 hintereinander stecken


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

xD vieleicht ^^

ich hab jedoch noch eine letzte frage:
die gehäuse lüfter haben bei mir jeweils 2 stecker und wenn ich 2 lüfter verbinde bleiben jedoch 2 stecker übrig muss ich die auch noch so verbinden ?

hoffe duweisst was ich meine


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Öhm, so genau nicht, welche Stecker sind das denn? 3 Pin oder 4 Pin?


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

ich denke die nennt man 4 pin


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Eventuell Molex Stecker?


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Wie viele Pins haben sie denn ?


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

http://h4.abload.de/img/molex_stecker_anleitun3pcp.png da ist nur einer vo diesen stecker abgebildet doch bei mir ist noch so einer dran der allerings die 4pin dinger raustehen haben.
um das mal bildlich zusagen

ja es sind molex stecker

ach und sorry für diese dumm klingenden fragen xDDD


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Also,
1. Das ist ein 4 Pin Molex
2. Der zweite kann vielleicht zum bereits erwähnten zusammenstecken dienen.
3. Bitte unterlasse mehrere Posts hintereinander, es gibt unter deinem geschriebenem Beitrag einen Button mit der Aufschrift bearbeiten, damit kannst du einen Post bearbeiten, wenn du noch etwas hinzuzufügen hast.


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

ja okay sry, 

ich hab noch ein bild der sieht so aus :
http://www.deluxecable.de/restposte...cker-an-molex-4-pon-stecker-buchse/a-6522013/Pc Lüfter Kühler 3 pin Stecker an Molex 4 pon Stecker/ Buchse Restposten Restposten Sonstiges

ABER Ohne diesen 3 pin  stecker


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn du einen 3 Pin dran hast, steck in auf das Brett, ist kein Stecker am Brett frei, kommt der Molex Stecker zum Einsatz, dann gehts direkt ans Netzteil.


----------



## tieger (30. Juli 2011)

ahh , nach etwas langen überlegn habs ichs geschaft es zu kappieren....

danke für die gute beratung ^^, ich weiß etz wie das hinkriege


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du einen 3 Pin dran hast, steck in auf das Brett, ist kein Stecker am Brett frei, kommt der Molex Stecker zum Einsatz, dann gehts direkt ans Netzteil.


 Man sollte erst das vorherige im Thread lesen und dann posten.


----------



## Clean up Dan (30. Juli 2011)

Bringt KM eigentlich viel? Ich will mir auch ein neues NT kaufen und überlege, ob ich eins mit oder ohne kaufen soll.


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Clean up Dan schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt KM eigentlich viel? Ich will mir auch ein neues NT kaufen und überlege, ob ich eins mit oder ohne kaufen soll.



Naja du kannst dein Case halt etwas aufgeräumter gestalten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte das Feature nicht mehr missen, zuerst hat man nur die Kabel dran die man braucht, und es läßt sich auch alles besser verlegen da man die Stränge nachträglich besser handeln kann


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Aber wenn man eins ohne KM hat, hat man vor dem NT nicht so ein Kabel wirr warr.


----------



## Clean up Dan (30. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Feature nicht mehr missen, zuerst hat man nur die Kabel dran die man braucht, und es läßt sich auch alles besser verlegen da man die Stränge nachträglich besser handeln kann


 
Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir das 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, kaufe. Ist jedoch schon ziemlich teuer finde ich.


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Clean up Dan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir das 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, kaufe. Ist jedoch schon ziemlich teuer finde ich.



Aber es ist sein Geld definitiv wert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2011)

Eigendlich nicht, das ist noch ein recht ziviler Preis, hier wären andere Kandidaten.  Beim Netzteil sollte man am wenigsten sparen


----------



## Clean up Dan (30. Juli 2011)

Die anderen sind ja leider noch teurer. Aber danke das du dir soviel Mühe gibst. Du hast mir bisher am meisten geholfen.


----------



## Clean up Dan (30. Juli 2011)

_modedit:Linkname_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2011)

Qualität + Kabelmanagement und ev. noch 80+ Silber kosten halt. Ansonsten dann eher eines mit festen Kabeln


----------



## Clean up Dan (30. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Qualität + Kabelmanagement und ev. noch 80+ Silber kosten halt. Ansonsten dann eher eines mit festen Kabeln


 
Naja ok. Dann werde ich mit KM von BeQuit nehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2011)

Oder wartest noch ein paar Tage und machst die 100 Posts voll, dann steht die Tür des Marktplatzes auf und könnte vielleicht was günstiger bekommen.


----------



## Clean up Dan (30. Juli 2011)

ok hab ich jetzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2011)

Clean up Dan schrieb:


> ok hab ich jetzt.



Du mußt allerdings 24H für die Freischaltung einkalkulieren, daher wohl eher noch 1 x Abendbrot


----------



## Clean up Dan (31. Juli 2011)

alles klar


----------



## Masterblaster90 (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community.

Ich will hier nochmal eine Einschätzung von ein paar Leuten haben.
Folgendes System habe ich zusammgen gestellt. ( Ist schon bei mir zuhause ^^) 
Intel Core i5 2500K 
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev B 
1024MB EVGA GTX560TI SC
8GB 2mal 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 Cl8
LG Gh22NS50
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB 
Thermaltake Element G

SO ich habe das Enermax Modu87+ 500 Watt hier zu genommen. 

Bei meinem alten System habe ich das Modu87+ 600 Watt ist etwas stärker. Iwie war ich am Überlegen evt. Das 500Watt auch zurück zu schicken und gegen das 600 Watt zu tauschen. Der Rechner wird nicht übertaktet ! Ich hab halt iwoe in ner Ausgabe gesehen das die Graka knapp 200 Watt schluckt. Reicht dann das 500 Watt Netzteil dennoch für den Rest ?
Einfach mal Erfahrungen teilen. Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Das Netzteil reicht locker für deine Hardware, keine Sorge.
Du kannst auch alles übertakten und hast immer noch genug Luft.


----------



## ColdEye (11. September 2013)

Heyho, mein Netzteil machts leider auch nicht mehr lang und bevor ich ohne PC dasteh, will ich mir ein neues holen.
Ich habe meine Hardware zwar schon bei diesem bequiet-Rechner eingegeben und eine Angabe erhalten, aber möchte lieber sicher gehen. 
Da war die Rede von ca. 500W. Bitte gebt mir doch Empfehlungen, mag da nix falsch machen.
Das sind die wichtigsten Komponenten meines Systems:

 CPU: i7 960, 4x , 3233 MHz
  Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
  Motherboard: [FONT=&quot]Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3[/FONT]
  Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB, 2x4GB
  1 Bluray-Laufwerk


  Danke schonmal


----------



## Legacyy (11. September 2013)

Was hast du denn für ein Budget?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

Mit einem guten 500 Watt Netzteil machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch.
Aber kauf kein 500 Watt Netzteil, das 35€ kostet.


----------



## ColdEye (11. September 2013)

Naja also günstig wäre schön....hab schonmal nachgeschaut, das 530W kostet 50-60 Euro, mehr muss es nicht wirklich sein :/  Aber wenns zu wenig ist und ich eher 600W nehmen sollte, muss ich halt schauen..
Hatte an das gedacht: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W
*http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...0jn0SvXLJ3WLZeI2s9mWBtA&bvm=bv.52109249,d.bGE*


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

Wenn du das Pure Power L8 meinst, kannst du das nehmen. 530 Watt reichen völlig.


----------



## Legacyy (11. September 2013)

Das L7 ist veraltet, würde auch zu nem L8 raten.

Entweder das L8 530W CM oder das L8 500W.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223), be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kelevrahh (5. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin Comunity,

ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich habe mir das BeQuiet Pure Power L8 530 Watt gekauft und möchte nun gern eine Grafikkarte nachrüsten. Da bei diversen Hardwarevetrieben wie z.B. Alternate bei einer Radeon R9 280X eine minimale Stromversorgung von 700Watt aufgeführt wird, bin ich nun etwas verwirrt ob mein Netzteil reicht o.O

Hier mein System:

Asus M4A89GTD Pro USB 3.0
AMD Phenom X6 1090T (nicht übertaktet)
8GB Kingston Ram 1600Mhz
1x HDD
(und dann natürlich noch die R9 280X max. Verbrauch 250W)

Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten und Hilfe.


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Mai 2014)

Hier, scroll mal runter bis zum Stromverbrauch:
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation Edition - Die laute Schönheit im Test
Dein L8 530W wird also mehr als ausreichen, ich hab schon mit einem L8 400W eine R9 280X betrieben


----------



## Kelevrahh (9. Mai 2014)

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, da ich es so in der Art auch in mehreren Foren gelsen habe  Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Kelevrahh (19. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt aber gerade gesehen, dass dies nur für die eine Radeon zutrifft und zudem ist diese noch penetrant laut. Kann ich mir jede 280 X holen? Ich hab halt keine Lust das mein Netzteil das nicht wuppen kann.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2014)

Das CM530 reicht für jede R9 280X.


----------

